# Renova Zero Vaporesso Red



## GlamGirl (23/2/19)

Hey... Anyone have Red in stock on the West Rand... Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/2/19)

Our store at the Buzz Shopping Centre should have one red left in stock. Our Krugersdorp store also has 1 in stock. All the other red Zeros are at some of our East Rand stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

